# how to remove vehicle from documents uploading section ?



## capt.Shah (Jan 13, 2019)

When i installed the app the app was lagging and I accidentally added 1 wrong model of my bike and 3 correct models of bikes under same registration. and uber is asking for their documents. how do i remove extra bikes from documents required section ?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I have vehicles on my Account dating back to 2013.

I haven't spotted a way to remove them


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

You can do it through the Uber.com website. just login as a driver and search "remove a vehicle" and follow the prompts. 

From within the app, tap your profile photo in upper left corner. Tap "help" in upper right corner. Under the All Topics section, tap on "Account and Payment". Then tap on "Updating vehicles and documents", then tap on "Remove my vehicle". Fill out the info. and wait for them to do it. You'll need to have your VIN, license tag # handy. 

So convenient to find, huh?


----------



## Rick2k (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks EmOinDallas.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

EmOinDallas said:


> You can do it through the Uber.com website. just login as a driver and search "remove a vehicle" and follow the prompts.
> 
> From within the app, tap your profile photo in upper left corner. Tap "help" in upper right corner. Under the All Topics section, tap on "Account and Payment". Then tap on "Updating vehicles and documents", then tap on "Remove my vehicle". Fill out the info. and wait for them to do it. You'll need to have your VIN, license tag # handy.
> 
> So convenient to find, huh?


I would not risk with idiots from uber support, they might easily remove wrong vehicle and deactivate your account afterwards for not having proper documents on file. Real life story: it took me 3 phone calls in order to correct name of my Toyota Prius from "Toyota Picnic" ))


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EmOinDallas said:


> You can do it through the Uber.com website. just login as a driver and search "remove a vehicle" and follow the prompts.
> 
> From within the app, tap your profile photo in upper left corner. Tap "help" in upper right corner. Under the All Topics section, tap on "Account and Payment". Then tap on "Updating vehicles and documents", then tap on "Remove my vehicle". Fill out the info. and wait for them to do it. You'll need to have your VIN, license tag # handy.
> 
> So convenient to find, huh? :wink:


Sounds as if you have done this before . ..


----------

